# Has anyone ever seen a Tornado Red '91 200 20v AVANT?



## Audidrums (Feb 9, 2006)

Do any exist?
I've seen 5000 and 200 *10v* Avants in Tornado Red, but never seen a *20v.*
I have a Tornado Red '91 200 20v Sedan in Tornado Red, but it was hit







and is now a parts car for my Cyclamen Pearl (burgandy) '91 200 20v Avant. I love T-Red, and I also love Avants. Just curious if there are any out there.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

ive never seen a 200 that color, could you send me pictures?! sooth my curiosity. [email protected]


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a Tornado Red '91 200 20v AVANT? (Audidrums)*

Sure there are.


----------



## Audidrums (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (kuma85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuma85* »_ive never seen a 200 that color, could you send me pictures?! sooth my curiosity. [email protected]

Consider your curiosity soothed! (email sent







)


----------



## Audidrums (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a Tornado Red '91 200 20v AVANT? (yodasfro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yodasfro* »_Sure there are.

"Sure there are (Cyclamen Pearl Avants)", or "Sure there are (Tornado Red Avants)"??? 
The way I read it:
Kuma85 is surprised to learn that a Cyclamen Pearl Avant exists, and you, *yodasfro*, are affirming that they do. 
Or: 
Are you saying that Tornado Red Avants exist? 
Either way, Austin, I love what you're doing with your 200 sedan, and I religiously follow your project thread on MG for inspiration (regarding the plans for my 200).


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a Tornado Red '91 200 20v AVANT? (Audidrums)*

Both exist. Thanks for the compliments








http://www.audi20020v.de/2.html


_Modified by yodasfro at 10:58 AM 5-8-2008_


----------



## Audidrums (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a Tornado Red '91 200 20v AVANT? (yodasfro)*

I meant to ask if any Tornado Red 200 20v Avants exist *in the U.S.* 
I should have clarified that. I asked the same question on avants.com and Chad T. posted a pic of the t-red Avant that's inside the link you posted. There's some cool stuff on there though. I like the (Europa?) Blue Avant in the 2nd pic.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a Tornado Red '91 200 20v AVANT? (Audidrums)*

I've seen a tornado red 200 20v avant in the US so yes.


----------

